# This may seem strange...



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hay guys!!

I'm not planning on breeding anytime soon, since I just set up all my tanks, but I have a question about it.  I saw someone post that you could separate the male and female after the female releases enough eggs. I also saw that someone separated them before they were done to keep them from releasing too many. Would it harm them to do that? If the female released 10 or so eggs, wouldn't that annoy them- interrupting them in the middle of a spawn? Just because I know many people would like to breed, but don't have enough room to put them all. 

Just a q
~Alissa


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I never have and probably never will. Think about it...less fry the more weak fry so you'll probably only raise 1-2 to adulthood depending on how many you let them release.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm... interesting thought. I just kinda think it's mean to get them all worked up for nearly nothing. Is it actually possible to see the eggs as their released?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yupperoni  Eggs are oddly shaped white specks that float downward. I used to use a styrofoam cups but with this recent breeding I let the male use a plastic lid for a nest and he built a good one under there and it's working a lot better.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool! So males won't really build great bubble nests on their own?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some do, but knowing bettas they decide not to as soon as they're in the breeding tub 

Some people use lids, styrofoam cups, banana leaves, indian almond leaves, floating plants, and bubblewrap.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

interesting... lol thats SO true!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well If I were to breed my own fish I would just cull hard. That way you can get the healthier nicer fish and not have so many.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I never cull, I find it cruel...in fact on a breeder forum its called "making soup". My culls are given away to buyers who will take good care of them, even when they have deformities.

Though you should NEVER breed a cull. They'll set you back 1000 steps and probably get a bunch of dead fry in the end.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

So long as its done in a humane method I (in my opinion) dont think its cruel. But everyone has a different definition for the word "cruel".


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya if a fish is truely suffering then yes you can cull IMO but if they're perfectly healthy but lack desired fin and color form whats the point of killing them?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. As long as they aren't suffering then why kill them?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

For most big time breeders they don't have the time to find adoptive homes for undesireable bettas. So its either cull or send to a pet store. In my opinion it is much more humane to cull a healthy fish than to let it rot in some pet store, unless you can say with 100% certainty that the fish will receive the best possible care. Some do post their fish on craigslist but I shudder to think of the type of homes they go to.

As far as the original topic...

It won't harm the pair if you interrupt the spawn but I agree with MrV with less eggs you have lowered your %s of getting good fry. For a first time breeder it may be a good idea but don't be surprised if you wind up with no fry at all.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

how many fry do you usually end up with overall


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That depends on how well conditioned the breeders are and how well you take care of the fry once they've hatched. You can end up with anywhere from 0-100 fry.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks 1fish2fish I think Im going to try and breed soon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I get about 15 to 40 to adulthood.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol Thats an interesting view on Culling. I never really considered culling as a way of getting rid of unwanted fish, but I see both sides of the story. 

What are some reasons that fry don't make it to adult hood? Disease? Lack of food because of the other little piggies in the tank? lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Velvet lack of good food canabalism and the list goes on.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, what causes velvet?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Usually bad water conditions. I've had velvet three time. Twice it killed off all my fry but recently I stopped it. Keeping up with 50%-75% daily water changes and adding preventative meds will get you far in preventing it.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

does it happen often in adults?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not as often as in fry. So if you see small specks on fry pull your corner filter (I use corners, you don't need to take em out if you use sponge filters) and add meds. It's gone far in helping me with velvet.


----------

